# PM 1340GT Purchase, Delivery and Setup



## PrecisionEcho (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello,

I finally reached a point to getting my PM 1340GT up and running and I wanted to share my journey.

I have always been fascinated with the idea of doing precision rifle barrel work. 6 years ago, I started looking at the Grizzly Gunsmith lathes. At that time (with my limited knowledge of precision lathes) the quality of the Grizzly gunsmithing lathes looked high quality and one of the only budget gunsmith lathes I could find. In December of 2019, I called Grizzly to get information about their Gunsmithing lathes. The Grizzly salesperson advised me the lathe I wanted is out of stock.

After discovering the hobby-machinist forums related to the PM 1340GT and seeing all the feedback, I called Precision Matthews and got all my questions answered quickly. I made the decision to place an order for the 3-phase configuration, #2 Preferred equipment package, and the PM DRO. I was told my lathe package would be delivered in January.

While looking through the hobby-machinist forums, I came across Mark’s (mksj) VFD conversion and control system/panel upgrade work and knew this was exactly the route I wanted to go. As soon as I made contact with Mark, he was amazingly helpful with getting me started.

I soon learned Mark lived about 30min away and he invited me over to check out his machine shop. After he showed me everything, I wrote him a check to get started on the control system upgrade. Mark provided me the documents to build the VFD control box which was super simple based on his parts list instructions.

During my visit, Mark suggested I upgrade from the PM DRO to the Easson ES-12B which includes the third z channel. My plan is to eventually install a scale on the tailstock. I called PM, paid the difference, and chose to have them install it. Which by the way saved me some time cleaning off the thick cosmoline.


My package included:

Control system upgrade
Control panel upgrade
Tachometer hall sensor and digital display
Proximity sensor
Custom spider
And priceless consultation!

After a month, I received an email from Mark that my control system and panel was built and to bring the VFD cabinet I built.
He made some adjustments to my VFD cabinet and configured the settings on the VFD. After everything was tested and setup, Mark provided a document to install everything on the lathe.
Installing everything was very easy based on Marks's instructions. I was up and running quickly.


My next purchase was the BXA Dorian tool post. Little did I know you can’t install this tool post on the lathe out of the box. I consulted with Mark and he gave me a drawing with the specs I need to turn and thread the post with M16-2 on one end and 5/8-18 on the other.

This was a great opportunity to try my new proximity sensor during the threading operation. See the picture of the tool post below for the final result.













In addition to the conversion and tool post help, Mark was incredibly helpful with providing information about inserts, insert holders and the list goes on. I would not be up and running if it weren’t for Mark’s knowledge and experience.

Thank you again, Mark!





Below are the photos of the delivery, unpacking, and assembly.


View media item 97722
View media item 97723
View media item 97724
View media item 97725
View media item 97726
View media item 97727
View media item 97728
View media item 97729
View media item 97730
View media item 97731
View media item 97732
View media item 97733
View media item 97734
View media item 97735
View media item 97736
View media item 97737
View media item 97738
View media item 97739
View media item 97740
View media item 97741
View media item 97742
View media item 97743
View media item 97744
View media item 97745
View media item 97746
View media item 97747
View media item 97748
View media item 97749
View media item 97750
View media item 97751
View media item 97752
View media item 97753
View media item 97754
View media item 97755
View media item 97756
View media item 97757
View media item 97758
View media item 97759
View media item 97760
View media item 97761
View media item 97762
View media item 97763
View media item 97764
View media item 97765
View media item 97766
View media item 97767
View media item 97768
View media item 97769
View media item 97770
View media item 97771
View media item 97772
View media item 97773
View media item 97774
View media item 97775
View media item 97776
View media item 97777
View media item 97778
View media item 97779
View media item 97780
View media item 97781
View media item 97782
View media item 97783
View media item 97784
View media item 97785
View media item 97786
View media item 97787
View media item 97788
View media item 97789
View media item 97790
View media item 97791
View media item 97792
View media item 97793
View media item 97794
View media item 97795
View media item 97796
View media item 97797
View media item 97798
View media item 97799
View media item 97800
View media item 97801
View media item 97802
View media item 97803
View media item 97804
View media item 97805
View media item 97806
View media item 97807
View media item 97808
View media item 97809
View media item 97810
View media item 97811
View media item 97812


----------



## parshal (Jun 19, 2020)

Strange.  It says I do not have permission to view the pictures.

It sounds like you followed the same path I did for making rifle barrels except I'm not 30 minutes from Mark.  That prox sensor makes threading stupid easy.

Congrats on the purchase and setup!


----------



## zjtr10 (Jun 19, 2020)

“Strange. It says I do not have permission to view the pictures.”

Don’t feel bad I got the same message


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 19, 2020)

Pictures are permission(?) locked. Welcome to the 1340GT club! 

I have Mark's super duper gismo as well. And the Dorian tool post. I didn't make a new bar though, I made a new t-nut.

I don't do much rifle work other than the occasional AR-15/AR-10 work. I do mostly pistol stuff. I bought a Pratt Burnerd 8" 3-jaw setrite chuck for my lathe and use it for darn near everything. Best darn chuck I have ever owned.






Enjoy your lathe!


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 19, 2020)

Permission!!  We don’t need no sticking Permission!!


----------



## microshop dinker (Jun 19, 2020)

That movie still cracks me up; so many good one liners. And did (still does) "push the limits".   Sammy


----------



## PrecisionEcho (Jun 19, 2020)

Apologies gentlemen. I updated the gallery permissions. Let me know if you can see the gallery. Iol. I can see it from my end.


----------



## PrecisionEcho (Jun 19, 2020)

parshal said:


> Strange.  It says I do not have permission to view the pictures.
> 
> It sounds like you followed the same path I did for making rifle barrels except I'm not 30 minutes from Mark.  That prox sensor makes threading stupid easy.
> 
> Congrats on the purchase and setup!



Thank you! Agreed! So far in all my threading projects, the prox sensor has been spot on. I'm truly happy with this setup.


----------



## PrecisionEcho (Jun 19, 2020)

wrmiller said:


> Pictures are permission(?) locked. Welcome to the 1340GT club!
> 
> I have Mark's super duper gismo as well. And the Dorian tool post. I didn't make a new bar though, I made a new t-nut.
> 
> ...



That jig you have holding the 1911 barrel in place looks very convenient.  Is that a product of your own development?


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 20, 2020)

PrecisionEcho said:


> That jig you have holding the 1911 barrel in place looks very convenient.  Is that a product of your own development?



Yes. I can grab it in either my collet chuck or my 3-jaw. Once zero'd, I simply insert the proper sized spud (38 Super/9mm, 10mm, .45 cal) and put the barrel on the spud. Then I can turn or thread barrels knowing I'm concentric with the barrel's bore.


----------



## daveog (Jun 30, 2020)

Very nice setup!! I just got my 3 phase 1340GT a couple of weeks ago too and strongly second how amazing Mark is!! Since I don't live 30 min away and didn't want to spend the time trying to figure out that cluster of extra gizmos and gadgets, I just went with the more basic wiring including the two-way jog, 2 stage braking, and coolant switch. But Mark was more than patient with my myriad stupid questions. I sent him photos of my wiring and he told me what to fix. I hooked it up, turned it on, and it worked! An Aloris or Dorian toolpost is in my machine's future as well...just not sure when. They aren't a cheap upgrade, but worth it. For now, I'm going to use the PM qctp. Congrats on the nice setup!!!


----------

